# 9/24/21



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I decided to go give it a try last night. I ended up with 3 gulf flounder and 1 Southern. The biggest one was 19". I actually had my limit last night but I had one get away from me when I was putting it on the stringer.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job Russ, I need to wade again its been years.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

nice flatfish good job


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That’s great!
Thanks for the report.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Great report! That got me fired up to get out there


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

good work.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody ! I sure wish that I didn't sell my skiff when I bought my xpress H20. My new boat is just too big for me to pole around and flounder gig out of. ...and I dearly love to gig flounder. I'm probably going to start looking for a small skiff of some sort just to use for floundering ,but until then I'll be wading. I like wade gigging, but my right knee absolutely hates it ! Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Well I decided to go give it a try last night. I ended up with 3 gulf flounder and 1 Southern. The biggest one was 19". I actually had my limit last night but I had one get away from me when I was putting it on the stringer.
> View attachment 1082253
> View attachment 1082254


nice I gota try that one day


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dammit, man. With all the fish you catch, I thought you snapped your fingers and fish magically popped into your ice chest.

Finding out you got whipped by a flounder ON A GIG, who then got away just tore my world apart.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Dammit, man. With all the fish you catch, I thought you snapped your fingers and fish magically popped into your ice chest.
> 
> Finding out you got whipped by a flounder ON A GIG, who then got away just tore my world apart.


Lol ! It happens, I just don't often tell ya'll about the fish that whip me. If I told ya'll about the ones that whipped me....my reports would be 3 times as long !!! Lol !
That one wasn't the only one that got away the other night. As soon as I turned on my lights that night I saw a flounder probably 11-12" , I eased on by it and went about 20 yards and there sat another one, but I couldn't make up my mind on it being legal or not. Deep down I knew that it was legal length but my head filled with doubt about it and I let it be and moved on. After that I saw a couple of more shorty's and then I saw another legal fish but I knew that it was close so I let it be as well. Shortly after that I came upon another fish the same size and he was locked in pretty good so I had plenty of time to study him and use the width of my gig to size him up. I finally convinced myself that he was legal and gigged him. I took it to the beach and got it off the gig took out my measurement tape and sure enough it was 14 3/4"....which let me know that the other 2 that I passed on were legal as well....oh well better safe than sorry. Anyway after I put my tape up and was getting my stringer ready a slightly bigger wave rolled in...just enough to put the fish in maybe a 1/2" of water but he shot down the hill and back into the water like a skud missile !!! I looked every where but he was gone ! Dang it ! I eased on down the beach and saw several more short fish and then I saw the big one, but the moon had been rising behind me and was starting to silhouette me and the flounder kept moving each time that I was fixing to gig it. Finally I got close enough and drove the barbs home. I took this one way up on the beach lol ! A 19" er on the stringer. All the fish from this point on were a little spooky and would run on me due to the bright moon over my shoulder. But I got 3 more and just plain missed 2 more that kept shuffling on me. The 2 that I missed were pretty good ones too ! I normally can pride myself with being able to say that I don't miss !!! Ever !!! ....but I did ! Lol ! But in my defense they were shuffling, the moon was bright, and the waves had picked up and were clouding up the water in the trough. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 
Oh yeah I forgot to tell ya'll about my scary moment .....and me almost screaming like a little girl . Lol ! On my walk back to the truck I was wading down the beach dragging my flounder behind me on the stringer, and all the sudden something snatched on my stringer pretty hard ! My mind raced with the question of just how big of a shark had snuck up on me as I whirled around with the light only to see something big over my fish moving fast in spinning circles ! Thank God that it was only some type of ray ! It was a big one though ! Probably 4 feet across ! Some type of manta ray, but not a filter feeder type because he really wanted my flounder ! Scared the crap out of me cause I just knew it was a shark !


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clivingston388 (Jun 25, 2016)

Awesome catch! Are the flatties still closer to Pensacola beach/sound side this time of year or more so up in the bay?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They're still pretty scattered right now. ...from the river mouths to the gulf. Most of the southern flounder are still in the bays.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

